# First person to guess what this is...



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

gets a big fat greenie from me! This was a crop from the main photo that I will post after the correct answer is given.

Rick


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Hmm, Looks like some type of fungi Morel? are they ever white?. Or a pussywillow bloom


----------



## TroutSnatcher (Jun 27, 2005)

The white color is throwing me off... I would guess asparagus?


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

No sirs, keep guessin'!

A semi clue. It was taken in my front yard in League City this morning.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like a bud. I can't determine from what plant though. Could be magnolia (tulip) tree.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

what? you couldn't make the picture any smaller and more out of focus than that, bimini? :smile:


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

MC, can't make it too easy, don't cha' know!

Keep at it folks.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bimini Twisted said:


> MC, can't make it too easy, don't cha' know!


okay. i say it's a bloom on a yucca-type plant.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Bloom is correct but the species is yet to be determined.

Another semi clue. This plant and springtime go hand in hand here in Texas.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Pecan tree bloom?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I almost can't see it at all. Need bigger glasses.

Is it a speck of dust magnified 7 million times?

Is it the aroura borealis (sp)?

Is it the root of a blade of grass?

Is it a feather from a bird that flew over last week?

Is it a speck of concrete from your driveway?

Is it a hair off a bald man? Oh, maybe it's dandruff.

Dangit! I give up.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

It must be some kind of leaf just beginning to grow. Maybe sycamore?

Oh, I forgot that I gave up already.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Blue bonnet bloom?


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

*Ding Ding Ding, we have a winner.*



MattK said:


> Blue bonnet bloom?


It's rather odd that this plant even showed up as I have not had any of these bloom in 2 years. I would have never dreamed that a bluebonnet seed could still be viable after 2 years of dormancy.

Rick


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

yaaay! They're coming! I went out to Lake Somerville today with the family and they are sprouting up allover south of Brenham!


----------

